# Cheap Theft Deterent System



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Made these today. I work for Winchester ammunition so it's a little part of me reflected in my car. I also made a few extras .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool....pm sent!!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are those live primers?arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

No, I killed em'.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet, now make valve stem caps!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

What caliber? They're definitely unique!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like 9MM to me lol


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> Sweet, now make valve stem caps!


I like it! :cheers I'll make some up this week. Maybe some 44 Magnums to go on my Weld Pro Magnums. :shutme

The door locks are 30/06 , the shells just look and work perfect. The primers are drilled internally and deadend and I use a steel or nylon insert for the threads (seems like the nylon works the best).

I've also thought about bolt covers but I don't want to go overboard like some of those cool Pontiacs Nudie built in the 50's and 60's lol.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OrbitOrange said:


> Sweet, now make valve stem caps!


You'll shoot your foot off Orbit! .... Seriously, feel better man, that looks painful! eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

how much!?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Verry cool!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Interested ....cost?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

$10 + shipping a set sound too high? Anyone who wants a set PM me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Already sent one!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just responded lol.:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Update: I've made the valve stem caps. 45 Colt and they look pretty damn good IMO. 

I've got 5 pairs of the locks left and 5 sets of the caps. $15 shipped for the locks and $20 for the caps or the set for $30 shipped. I'm not listing these anywhere else so I doubt you'll see another car with anything like them.

So everyone knows, the caps are not live. :shutme

So far there are only 2 cars I know of with them......

I do have paypal :seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKY, I just received my door locks...they are beautiful! Now if I only had some doors to lock..........arty: Thanks!! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Alky, i may be interested in a set of the door locks, PM me and let me know if you have a set left


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BTW all the locks and caps are chrome plated and the caps are available long or short. I should have pics up this week and I'm also shipping a couple of orders out Wed. 

Thanks fellas. :cheers

Here's a link to the Nudie Cohn cars I was talking about. Interesting guy to say the least.

image gallery - 1964 Nudie Cohn Pontiac Bonneville Convertible

I presume this particular car was for Hank Williams only because it says "Hank" on the spare tire cover. Pretty guady and I can just picture a bunch of thieves with screwdrivers going after this thing in a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweet, what is your paypal? If you have a set left I want one 

Did you think about making accessory knobs out of some 12 guage hulls? That would be really cool.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just PM me with exactly what you want, the address you want them shipped to and I will give you my paypal info.

Thanks,
John

Just upgraded to Lifetime Premium Membership.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Did ya get my paypal?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes I did. Thank you sir. Please check your PM's.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MY anti-theft device>


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Shipped 3 orders yesterday. I have some more sets of the door locks and I'm currently making some more valve stem caps if anyone wants some. :cheers

John


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

@GTO Judge

I'm thinking it will cost more to feed your ATD than the car is worth!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

waltcoleman said:


> @GTO Judge
> 
> I'm thinking it will cost more to feed your ATD than the car is worth!


:agree
I'd probably not want to sit in that seat ever again.......just saying....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend of mine had a challenger all tubbed out and blower motor with the roll cage. Had a big bar that came right through the door area, he called it his Anti-Fat chick device.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2 nights ago..... 3 guys bribed my ATD with 3 pizzas, french fries and a gallon of ice cream,,,,, they lured her out of the '70. They tried to hot wire it and when the guy sat in the seat the seat engulfed him and swallowed him snagging him like a net. Seems she collapsed the seat supports and when the "fly" sat in it it recoiled trapping him.....

The cops came and tried to arrest him and asked my ATD to ID him and his posse but she was so consumed in eating the bait they had no choice but let them go........ I gave her hell took me 20 minutes to pry her back in the car she promised NOT to do it again if I gave her a raise so I upped her salary (food).... She has such a nice disposition I couldn't stay mad at her long. She aint Lojack but she's cuter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

She's not LoJack, she's LoCrack. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> She's not LoJack, she's LoCrack. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

10 years ago i would have had me a good time ridin in your car and your ATD. just sayin.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lust is a sin Shane........


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry Shane, she already has a man.

And he's a Colonel.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sorry Shane, she already has a man.
> 
> And he's a Colonel.


Chicken is her favorite sport. The Colonel is he favorite Sports Celebrity.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear the ATD likes a "super long Fabio-esque mane"! Now where did I read/see that????!!!!:lol: Sorry Ponch, couldn't resist......


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got mine, they look super cool!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that would deter me from even looking at your car...:rofl:


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

HOLY GHOST the sight of that ATD was enough of a shock to shake the cholesterol loose from my arteries if I had any in there.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That picture...is givin' my eyes a heart attack!":lol:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Deadliest catch wants the nets from two boats back...

Seriously, who takes pics like that?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Apparently the 66-67 cars have a different thread size on the locks so I'm working on that tonite. I will keep you guys updated! Thanks for all the great response and I'm going to look into doing an Ebay store.

I never did get a picture out yet of the valve stem caps, maybe I'll get them up this week (working alot) and I think you'll all dig em'.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Interested, pm me. I'll paypal, cool stuff. For a 70.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Apparently the 66-67 cars have a different thread size on the locks so I'm working on that tonite. I will keep you guys updated! Thanks for all the great response and I'm going to look into doing an Ebay store.
> 
> I never did get a picture out yet of the valve stem caps, maybe I'll get them up this week (working alot) and I think you'll all dig em'.


So they won't work on my 66? I haven't had a chance to try them yet.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Got mine... gorgeous!

Thanks Alky!

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BatmanGTO said:


> So they won't work on my 66? I haven't had a chance to try them yet.


I'm afraid not, unless you run the 69 grommet which apparently is larger. I could'nt find a calibre small enough to use. It also must have a different thread size but I'll make some up if anyone wants them.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> I'm afraid not, unless you run the 69 grommet which apparently is larger. I could'nt find a calibre small enough to use. It also must have a different thread size but I'll make some up if anyone wants them.


 If it's not too much trouble I'd still like a set for my 66. What part would I need and how difficult is it to change? Not sure what a grommet is.

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alky, PM sent......E


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

So yours are pretty much just like aftermarket ones? they just screw right in? If so I'll take a set for my '70 since my car has a punisher style theme going. ;D


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you get a chance to find something for the 66?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Alky, PM sent......E


Responded :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BatmanGTO said:


> Did you get a chance to find something for the 66?


Just PM'd you. Still working on it but nothing so far.

For sure the locks will fit all 68-77 GM A-bodys and I also have a set on my 1983 Buick Riviera so there are other applications. I tried a set on my nieces 83 GMC pickup though and it had the small openings so no go. 

Of course the valve stem caps are universal and yeah, I still need to get some pictures, [email protected]! Maybe someone else can post a picture of their's (hint, hint ).


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

It's night time here, but I went and grabbed a pic. I can see the tires are soacking up the dressing, these were the ones that were sitting off the car for 2-3 years. Sorry about the focus, it was pitch black so camera had a hard time keeping focus.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got my set also, thanks Alky!!
Super sweet! I'm scared to put them on because some stupid kid will probably steel them for his Scwinn.. Very nice!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BatmanGTO said:


> If it's not too much trouble I'd still like a set for my 66. What part would I need and how difficult is it to change? Not sure what a grommet is.
> 
> Thanks


A grommet is a trim ring for a hole.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Just PM'd you. Still working on it but nothing so far.
> 
> For sure the locks will fit all 68-77 GM A-bodys and I also have a set on my 1983 Buick Riviera so there are other applications. I tried a set on my nieces 83 GMC pickup though and it had the small openings so no go.
> 
> yeah .22 mags will not look too imposing....:rofl: they are slick though....worse comes to worse i will retrofit the 68' grommets when i have the door panels off for window felt install. little hot glue and retap on the thread insert.....arty:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Got mine! These are so cool! Well worth the $ and the door knobs are a great anti-theft knob.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad you like them, and thanks for posting. 

All I know for sure is that aside from the billet aluminum knobs (which seem kinda outdated to me) there is nothing like them on the market. These are actual 30-06 shells chrome plated brass with a threaded nylon insert. 

The valve stem caps are .45 auto chrome plated and have a steel chrome plated cap inserted which also has a rubber seal. Only the best quality. 

I have made plenty more now so anyone would like a pair and or the .45 auto valve stem caps just PM me. :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

To the top once.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKY, I love my door locks....I'll post a pic when The car has doors on it!!:rofl: Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Just found this by accident. Goes with Alky's shell doorlock theme. .44 mag, attaches to the steering wheel.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That'd make a cool gear shift knob too. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That would be cool!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How's this? 44 Magnum :shutme


Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I see you're way ahead of us Alky..............:cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just made it today. Thanks for the idea! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> How's this? 44 Magnum :shutme
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics.


Now that is just plumb eat up with cool


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Alky, you know what the next step is, right? Make at least some of those 6 cartridge headstamps work like push-buttons for operating things such as line-locks, nitrous purge, etc. :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that would be cool!!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

And then market it...... $$$$$$$$$


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:willy: Back to the shop I guess.......

Seriously sick idea, so how do I hide the wires?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

hollow shifter plus the knob. Wires come out past the boot.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, just would rather not drill through my original shift lever. Plus it's hard to get that drill to make it through the bend :lol:. 

Guess I'll have to make a new shift lever but I hate losing the originality of the car :rofl:.

Speed Racer won't have sh*t on me!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Homing pigeon, jump jacks, tree cutters, smoke shield.....all stuff a GTO needs!:rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> :willy: Back to the shop I guess.......
> 
> Seriously sick idea, so how do I hide the wires?


I know this is over the top crazy, :rofl: but..... wouldn't that cylinder be big enough to hide a Bluetooth wireless link? 

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously thin wires run at the leading edge of the shifter covered up with that chrome looking tape?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> :agree Homing pigeon, jump jacks, tree cutters, smoke shield.....all stuff a GTO needs!:rofl:





BearGFR said:


> I know this is over the top crazy, :rofl: but..... wouldn't that cylinder be big enough to hide a Bluetooth wireless link?
> 
> Bear


Now I'm thinking about turning my top blower pulley into a Gatling Gun . Then I would'nt need the tree cutters.......:shutme 

I like the bluetooth idea but I'm sure I want to activate a line lock with this at least.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should make some to go on the valve stems.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

you should make a 40mm casing into a shift knob, although i don't know if you guys manufacture military rounds.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> you should make a 40mm casing into a shift knob, although i don't know if you guys manufacture military rounds.


Only up to 50 cal. 

Wierd to come out of the building and see a herd of 20 whitetail grazing while they're test firing 50 cal rounds.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukee said:


> You should make some to go on the valve stems.




Done dude, PM me if you'd like a set. :cheers 

I've sold several sets already and I have more if anyone wants them.

Still need to set up some kind of ebay store or something so for now this is the only place to get the doorlocks and valve stem caps, they would make great Christmas gifts too. 

I can also do custom work if anyone needs anything custom made.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

TTT makes a great Christmas gift............


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Still have some of these if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just finished installing mine with the window felts yesterday, used a ream to open the holes up just enough to fit the 66'. Very cool and inconspicuous, people, do a double take when they see them....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

These are way cool. I get comments on mine all the time at shows.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> just finished installing mine with the window felts yesterday, used a ream to open the holes up just enough to fit the 66'. Very cool and inconspicuous, people, do a double take when they see them....:cheers





BearGFR said:


> These are way cool. I get comments on mine all the time at shows.
> 
> Bear


Thanks guys, I'm glad you like 'em! :cheers

Anyone interested can PM me or post here if you like. :cool


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

My valve stem one's broke.  lol 
Ended up losing one. 2 are still good but the 3rd is in 2 pieces. (the threads came out of shells)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PM me and I'll replace those two that you need at no charge. :cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Pm sent. Thanks mang.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey these are cool. Will put the emblem in the mail tomorrow and a set of the stems would be great. Wished I had a contact at Winchester back when we did Nationals would have tryed to get something to put in our goodie bag!!!!!!!!!!..Thanks, Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats Cool looking forward to getting them. Thanks LES..very :cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, Les, Jarred and Scott, shipped your orders out today. Thanks so much and lemme know how you like em'.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Ok, Les, Jarred and Scott, shipped your orders out today. Thanks so much and lemme know how you like em'.


Looking forward to seeing them!!

Scott


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Tanks. :cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

TTT. Still making these.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Add me to the list of happy "customers". I love it at shows and stuff when someone just happens to notice them on their own. They always comment and smile.

Bear


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you still selling these?


----------

